# Case Stickers Online



## muftiazan (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi
I want to know where I can get case stickers online which deliver to Jammu and Kashmir. Also the price should be good because who buys one case sticker for a 1000 rupees, eh?
Help me out.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 27, 2014)

You can buy laptop cover stickers from ebay or flipkart. eBay also has vinyls of different patterns. The best option would be to create a design yourself and get it printed on vinyl sticker locally.


----------



## muftiazan (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah...
I am talking about a case sticker, not laptop cover stickers.
In my city I wont be able to get it printed locally...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

muftiazan said:


> Yeah...
> I am talking about a case sticker, not laptop cover stickers.
> In my city I wont be able to get it printed locally...



I am also looking for Case Stickers from Gigabyte, Corsair, Intel i5, Zotac.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

out of all things, stickers??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you want the brand logo stickers you get when you buy a product or do you want skins with designs that you can stick on your cabinet?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

out of all things, stickers??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

I want the brand logo stickers I get when I buy a product.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

^ You can DIY those stickers using phone lamination sheet.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Do you want the brand logo stickers you get when you buy a product or do you want skins with designs that you can stick on your cabinet?



preferably skins that cover the whole case............


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ You can DIY those stickers using phone lamination sheet.



How? please provide links?


----------



## muftiazan (May 6, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> out of all things, stickers??



With all due respect... please give me what I asked for.
Also, I like it when my cabinet is full of stickers of different kinds..
My existing cabinet has 7 stickers and a half life sticker which glows in the dark...
How cool is that, eh?


----------



## small_yet_big (May 6, 2014)

Yes i also need some stickers. Is there any site which sell such items?


----------

